# Would Mollies or Platys eat Cherry Shrimp or other smaller shrimp species?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

Would Mollies or Platys eat Cherry Shrimp or other smaller shrimp species?

Just curious as I have a live bearer tank.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

they might. Although, I would say if the shrimp are small enough to fit in the mouth of the other fish, there is a chance they might be eaten. So, if you want to get shrimp, I would get some and just watch. You might lose 1 or 2, and you should probably have a plan in case they don't fit in well with the other fish.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nearly all fishes will eat baby shrimplet's or adult's as well.
I have a 29 gal tank with loads of cherry shrimp and I regularly remove some and place them in 80 gal with various tetra's,cory's.
Seldom see tiny shrimps in the 80 gal, which leads me to suspect they are being eaten, but I have a large enough colony in 29 gal that I don't lose all of em.
I believe the adult shrimp's may be a bit large for my tetra's but, larger livebearer's like platy's mollies,would have little trouble eating the adult shrimps.


----------

